# Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?



## Gosef (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Polder Anlger,

wir wollen eigentlich am nächsten Wochenende die Polder in Nordholland unsicher machen. Finde aber außer den Webcams vom Oude Haven in Enkhuizen der Weerstation Warder keine weiteren Infos. :-( Weiß von euch jemand wie es dort oben ausschaut ?! Lohnt sich die Anreise oder sind die Polder noch zugefroren. ?

Gruß

Gosef


----------



## Kark (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

Bis vor  2-3 Tagen waren seit Wochen überall teilweise zweistellige Minustemperaturen. Es gab eine Eisschicht von locker 10cm. Bis so etwas wegtaut brauicht das mit Sicher 2Wochen bei Temperaturen von 5-6 Grad plus. Ich denke das die Polder auf jeden fall noch zu sind. In einer Woche mit Sicherheit noch weit über 90% da wir immer mal wieder nachts Minusgrade haben und es wieder etwas friert....


----------



## Pikesniper (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

Hallo,
momentan ist da oben noch so ziemlich alles zugefroren.
Die Fahrrinnender grossen Gewässer und ein paar kleinere Stellen sind jedoch Eisfrei.
Nachts herschen Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt.
Nächste Woche kommt der Winter zurück um ausgiebig zu angeln würde ich den Trip verschieben.
Wenn du jedoch auch mit weniger zufrieden bist,irgendwo gehts immer.|kopfkrat
Stellen wie Einläufe,Brücken etc. müssten gehen.
Ob das aber nun gerade die Standplätze der beissfreudigen
Räuber sind... Die Fische liegen fest,und selbst in den Poldern an den tiefsten Stellen. Hinzu kommt noch das die Zeitfenster wo der Fisch aktiv ist  im Moment ziemlich klein sind und genau getroffen werden müssen.Sonst tut sich nix,das Wasser ist dafür zu kalt.
Bitte auch die Option Naturköder beachten,gerade jetzt!


----------



## micha1581 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

das kannst du voll vergessen. 2 Kolegen von mir sind gestern da rauf gefahren. die Polder sind noch richtig dick zugefrohren. das wird auch noch mindestens 2-3 Wochen so bleiben. leider, ich wäre sonst evtl. morgen da hin gefahren. naja, das Jahr ist noch lang.

vg


----------



## Gosef (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

Hallo Polderangler,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich denke wir werden den Trip erstmal aufs letzte Februar Wochenende verlegen in der Hoffnung das es bis dahin besser ausschaut. Sind immerhin noch 3 Wochen hin. Werde mich dann wohl nochmal bei euch schlau machen.

Dank Euch |wavey:

Gosef


----------



## micha1581 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr euch eingebucht habt, aber wenn man bei de Vlietlanden ein Haus gebucht hat, kann man dort ein paar Tage vorher anrufen und nachfragen. sollten dann die Polder immer noch zu sein, kann man den Termin auch durchaus verschieben.
Drücke euch die Daumen das es noch klappt, aber immerhin sind die Polder seit Weihnachten schon zu. das ist schon ne Hausnummer. hab das so da noch nicht erlebt.

vg


----------



## Gosef (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

Haben gar nichts gebucht. Haben da ne Privatvermietung im letzten Jahr entdeckt. Sauber und ordentlich und günstig. Einziger Nachteil, die gute Dame spricht kein Deutsch und ich kein Holländisch


----------



## Udo561 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

Hi,
selbst hier in Limburg sind die Gewässer, die nicht mit der Maas verbunden sind zum größten Teil noch mit Eis bedeckt 
Ich war heute mal an verschiedenen kleineren Gewässer , angeln z.Z. noch nicht möglich.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Iggy (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

Hi Leute,
wollte dieses Jahr mal nach Medemblik in den Bungalowpark de Vlietlanden fahren. Hab von mehren gehört , dass man dort gut Urlaub machen kann und Fisch bestand dort sehr gut ist. Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps für diese Region geben ,wäre sehr Hilfreich.
Im vorfeld schon mal für jede Antwort DANKE


----------



## kspr (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

was für tips willst du denn haben? Bootsverleih? Angekarten verkauf? Auf welche Fische hast du es abgesehen?

x Fragen die man stellen könnte, du solltest schon etwas spezifischer sein


lg
kspr


----------



## Gosef (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

Hallo Gemeinde/Udo ;-)

ich fahr jetzt am Wochenende da hoch. Kann euch am vielleicht noch am Wochenende bzw. nächste Woche(je nachdem wie ich dazu komme) Info´s geben in wie weit Kanäle schon wieder frei sind. Ich hoffe es werden einige sein.


----------



## Udo561 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

Hi,
ich muss da eh noch für jemanden anderen nachfragen , ich rufe Freitag Mittag mal an , schreibe dann hier rein.
Ihr solltet aber nicht allzu große Hoffnung haben , die Polder hatten z.T. eine bis zu 40 cm dicke Eisschicht, das dauert eben bis alles wieder getaut ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Iggy (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*



kspr schrieb:


> was für tips willst du denn haben? Bootsverleih? Angekarten verkauf? Auf welche Fische hast du es abgesehen?
> 
> x Fragen die man stellen könnte, du solltest schon etwas spezifischer sein
> 
> ...


 
Wie es mit dem Angelkarten und den  Bootsverleih aussieht weiss ich. 
Mein Zielfisch ist Hecht. Fahre im Sommer im dahin und würde gerne wissen, wie es dort mit verkrautung und der Wassertiefe aussieht. Meine Schlepperfahringen sin sehr gering habe bisher fast nur vom Ufer ausgefischt, würde es dort mal probieren. Im bezug darauf würde gerne etwas über Köderwahl und ein paar Anlaufstellen erfahren. Ist der " Groote Vliet" interessant oder doch eher die kleineren Verbindungskanäle? Im voraus schon mal danke für die Antwort


----------



## micha1581 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

wobbler bis maximal 2,5m lauftiefe. kraut hast du zu der Jahreszeit keins. große Vliet kannst du vergessen. bleib in den Poldern.


----------



## Gosef (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

Danke Udo,

dann werden wir schon da oben sein. Wollen am vormittag hier schon los. Egal! Wir werden schon ein/zwei Snoeks erwischen ;-)


----------



## Iggy (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*



micha1581 schrieb:


> wobbler bis maximal 2,5m lauftiefe. kraut hast du zu der Jahreszeit keins. große Vliet kannst du vergessen. bleib in den Poldern.


 
Vielen Dank schon mal schon mal für den Tipp,
ich hoffe ich werde das eine oder andere Fangen.
War bis jetzt miest nur so gegen Ostern dort und habe da einige gute Aale schon gefangen, hoffe das ich im Sommer bei mir etwas mit mit Hecht geht. 
Iggy


----------



## Udo561 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

Hi,
hier bei uns ist alles wieder Eisfrei , selbst die ganz kleinen Tümpel.
Mein Gartenteich übrigens auch und wenn der eisfrei ist dann dürften auch die Polder wieder frei sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kark (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

Ich habe heute eine Webcam gefunden die sich in unmittelbarer nähne meines angelgebietes befindet. Sie zeigt einen Hafen und da war leider noch einen Eisscheicht. Ist leider schwer zu sagen wie dick sie ist. Könnte auch nur einen Zentimeter dick sein...kann man auf so einer Webcam halt nicht erkennen.

@ Udo: ich hoffe es gibt morgen frische Infos von dir.
Ich werde auch mal auf der Webcam schauen wie die Situation ist...vielleicht gibt es doch noch einmal Polderangeln vor der Schonzeit....

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Kark (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

Wie siehts so aus an den Poldern?
Auf der Webcam aus dem Hafen ist nicht mehr viel Eis. Nur noch stellenweise. Könnte Jetzt am Wochenende alles weg sein.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Udo561 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

Hi,
De Vlietlanden ist zum größten Teil wieder eisfrei .
Einige kleine Polder sind aber teilweise noch gefroren.
Stand , heute morgen gegen 9 Uhr.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kark (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

Das hört sich doch gut an. Werde dann morgen nach Holland fahren. Der ein oder andere Polder wird offen sein und in der Nähe sind noch einige Kanäle mit strömenden wasser die definitiv offen sind.

Grüße
Kark


----------



## Gosef (1. März 2010)

*AW: Polder Hoorn/Bovenkarspel/Enkhuizen eisfrei ?*

So, wir sind auch wieder da. Komischer Weise sind die Polder
in den Wohngebieten noch fast alle zu. Die Polder nördlich von Bevenkarspel/StedeBroec zu 95% eisfrei. Das Wetter allerdings war hart an der Grenze. |uhoh:


----------

